# فترة الخطوبة



## sunny man (3 أكتوبر 2007)

:99:فترة الخطوبة:99:

الخطبة، هى الفترة التى تبدأ للاتفاق على الزواج، وتنتهى بالزواج فعلا. وهى فترة هامة جداً، إذ فيها فرصة تعارف أعمق، ونمو للمحبة المسيحية، وإحساس بإمكانية السير السعيد إلى زواج موفق إذ يتعارف الخطيبان، وتتعارف الأسرتان ويتعاون الكل معاً من أجل تأسيس بيت الزوجية المبارك. والأصل فى كلمة "الخطبة" أنها مشتقة من "الخطابة" إذ يتكلم الجميع فى مصارحة بناءة. 
طقس الخطبة :

*هو طقس قصير يشتمل على :*
1*- الرشومات الثلاثة :*
وتتم على الخطيبين والدبلتين.
"حيث الخاتم علامة عهد محبة وإرتباط صادق" … فيها يقول الكاهن :
 "باسم الأب والابن والروح القدس إله واحد آمين"
 "مبارك الله الآب ضابط الكل آمين".
 "مبارك ابنه الوحيد يسوع المسيح ربنا آمين".
 "مبارك الروح القدس المعزى آمين".

وهكذا يبارك الاله الواحد المثلث الأقانيم هذا المشروع … المبنى على رضا الخطيبين، وعدم وجود أية موانع شرعية أو غيرها.

2*- صلاة الشكر :*
وفيها يقدم الكاهن شكر الجميع للرب من أجل هذه البركة، بركة الشروع فى تأسيس كنيسة صغيرة، ستثمر - بمشيئة الله فيما بعد أبناء مباركين فى بيت الرب، لتكميل جسد المسيح وعدد القديسين.

3*- صلوات توجيهية :*
تهدف إلى شرح أبعاد الخطبة للخطيبين، وتطلب من الرب تتميم هذا المشروع فى الوقت المناسب، خلاصاً لروحيهما، وسعادة لحياتهما. وخلال ألحان الفرح يتم لبس الدبلتين، علامة العهد. ويقدم الكاهن وصية للخطيبين بالحياة العفيفة. وقراءة الانجيل فى كل لقاء، مع اختتامه بالصلاة، وذلك لتكون خطبة مقدسة، ومدخلاً عفيفاً للزواج المبارك.
  أهداف فترة الخطبة :

1- أن يتعرف كل طرف على ملامح الطرف الآخر : أفكاره، وآرائه، وتطلعاته، واسلوب حياته، وطباعه.
2- أن ينمو الاثنان فى شركة روحية مقدسة، يتعلمان فيها الجهاد ضد الحسيات، والسلوك العنيف، والشبع الروحى كسبيل لزواج مقدس.
3- أن تتعارف الأسرتان، وتتكون بينهما روح محبة وتفاهم وتعاون ورعاية لهذه النبتة الجديدة.
4- أن يتعاون الجميع فى تدبير أمور بيت الزوجية وما يلزمه، فى روح مسيحية بعيدة عن التطرف والمظهرية والبخل والإسراف والإلتواء وعدم الوضوح، ومضايقة الطرف الآخر، والتخاذل عن الوفاء بالإلتزامات المتفق عليها.

*مبادئ أساسية فى هذه الفترة :*
كثيراً ما تهتز العلاقة بشدة بين الخطيبين، بدلاً من أن تتوثق وتقوى وهناك أسباب كثيرة وهامة يجب أن يلتفت إليها الطرفان، إذا شاء أن تنجح الخطبة وتتحول إلى زواج مقدس.

1- من أخطر أسباب التعب الغيرة المتطرفة بين الخطيبين فبمجرد أن يلاحظ طرف ما أهتمام الطرف الآخر بشخص ثالث، تبدأ المتاعب والشكوك والمعاتبات. ومع أن المنتظر من كل طرف أن يكون وفياً بصورة مطلقة للطرف الثانى، إلا أن المطلوب من كل منهما أن يتخلص بسرعة من هذه الغيرة التى لا تدل إلا على أنانية وذاتية بغيضة. فربما كان التصرف بحسن نية، أو كذوق إجتماعى عام، إلا أن الأنانية تتصور هذا خيانة. ولذلك فكلما ارتبط كل من الخطيبين بالمسيح، ارتبط بخطيبه بصورة مسيحية سليمة خالية من هذه الاستيلائية البغيضة.

2- وسبب آخر يمكن أن يفسد العلاقة بين الخطيبين وهو الارتباط العاطفى الشديد من أسرة كل طرف للطرف الغريب …. الأم ملتصقة بعنف بإبنتها وتغار عليها من خطيبها الذى سينتزعها يوماً من حضنها، والأب أيضاً مرتبط عاطفياً بإبنته، ولا يقدم لها التوجيه المناسب الذى يربطها بخطيبها، وهكذا تحدث المشاكل بين الأسرتين منذ البداية، إذ يشكو كل طرف لأسرته من سوء معاملة أسرة الطرف الآخر. وغالباً ما تكون الأسباب تافهة وبسيطة، ولكن "جو الاختبار والاحتمالات" المحيط بالخطبة يضخم الأمور ويعقد المشكلات اليومية والعادية.

3- وسبب ثالث هو محاولة كل طرف السؤال عن ماضى الطرف الآخر … وهذا أمر هام، فرغم حسن النية فى السؤال، إلا أن الإفصاح عن أى أمر انتهى من جذوره، يحدث لدى الطرف الآخر غيرة وتعباً نفسياً، بل ربما احساساً بسهولة انحراف شريكه فى المستقبل. وهنا نحذر الخطيبين من :
‌أ- الافصاح عن خبرات ربما تكون قد حدثت فى الماضى، وقد تنبأ عنها، واعترفنا بها وانتهت من حياتنا.
‌ب- التجارب مع أى طلب حسى، أو تعبيرات جسدية مهما كانت بسيطة، لأنها تثير الشكوك لدى الطرف الذى طلب ذلك وأيضاً الطرف الآخر.
‌ج- الالحاح فى سؤال الطرف الآخر عن خبراته القديمة بطريقة منفردة، ربما تدعوه إلى الكذب، أو إلى الاقرار بما سوف يفسد الخطبة، وربما ينهيها. لقد نسى المسيح كل أخطائنا، فلننسى نحن أيضاً ما وراء ونمتد إلى ما هو قدام.

4- كذلك الاختلاف حول الأمور المادية … سبب رابع ومتكرر لفسخ الخطوبات، لذلك يستحسن الإتفاق على كل التفاصيل من قبل تتميم الخطبة : الشبكة، السكن، المساهمات فيه، الأثاث، الحفلات الكنسية وغيرها. ويجب أن نبتعد كمسيحيين عن المظهرية والإسراف والتثقيل من طرف على الآخر. ونحن نتمنى أن تكسر الأجيال الصاعدة من الشباب طوق التقاليد البالية، فلا يحتاج الزواج كل هذه المبالغ الطائلة … لماذا لا نقتصد فى الاحتفال الكنسى؟ ما الداعى لعلب الحلوى؟ لماذا لا نكتفى بصورة دينية، عليها تذكار الحف؟ لماذا لا نقتصد فى الآثاث فلا يكون ثقيلاً غير عملى، متعباً فى الشراء ومتعباً فى النظافة والصيانة. أنتره خفيف، مائدة طعام وكراسى خفيفة وبسيطة، أسرة يمكن أن يكون لها أكثر من استخدام … ألخ.

المهم أن يسلك كل طرف فى روح التعاون والصراحة والصدق والوفاء بالإلتزام دون تهرب أو مراوغة تفسد الود القائم وتعطى إحساساً بالخداع أو الانخداع.
العدول عن الخطبة :
 حين يستحيل إتمام الزواج نتيجة لأى سبب، ينبغى أن يعدل الطرف الراغب أو الطرفان عن الخطبة، بصورة سليمة هذه معالمها :
1- تبادل الحقوق المدنية، واللجوء إلى الأب الكاهن عند الخلاف.
2- الطرف الرافض يترك الشبكة والهدايا غير المستهلكة والنقود أما الهدايا المستهلكة كالملابس أو الطعام أو عيره فلا حديث عنها.
3- ينبغى أن تظل أسرار كل من الطرفين أمانة لدى الطرف الآخر … والغدر له عقابه الخاص عند الله.
4- يتحرر محضر رسمى بمعرفة الأب الكاهن وشهادة شهود كمخالصة كنسية ومدنية.
5- إذا اختلف الخطيبان فى الأمور المدنية واستحال الصلح، تفسخ الخطبة كنسياً - ولو بناء على طرف واحد - مع حفظ الحقوق المدنية للطرفين.

إن العدول عن الخطبة أصبح أمراً شائعاً هذه الأيام، وهذا دليل على التسرع فى القرار، وعدم استشارة الرب، أو علامة ضحالة روحية، أو قلب مادى مرتبط بالأرض.
*ليتنا إذن ننمى حياتنا فى الرب، ونستلهم رأيه فى كل خطوة، ونسلك بروح محبة سخية مع الطرف الآخر … والرب هو سر البركة والفرح، وأساس النجاح والوحدة.*

*منقول من موقع اسقفية الشباب*​


----------



## candy shop (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فترة الخطوبة*

شكراااااااااا على موضوع القيم

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## mrmr120 (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فترة الخطوبة*

ميرسى للموضوع الجميل دة 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## amjad-ri (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فترة الخطوبة*

إذا أتجوز الشايب ما هو صايب
إذا بنتك دبت وحبت أسال أمها ايش خبت 
استني يا رزيقه حتى يجيك العريس
ايش لم بنت الاكابر على ابن مصلح الكناتر 
البلديه بلا وآذيه 
الحب بستان يضحك بالزهور والزواج سجن نهايته القبور
الخطاب ألف والمتجوز واحد 
الزواج أوله عسل ووسطه كسل واخره بصل 
الزواج أوله تدليل وآخره تذليل 
ألعروسه للعريس والتعب للمتاعيس 
المتجوز اثنين واقع بين نارين 
المغنية مبسوطة بتغني والعريس على نار مستني 
الليلة برد وكفكفة والقابلة عرس وغطرفة 
اللي تتجوز الذيب بيتها من الغابة قريب 
اللي ما يجيب للمرا مرا يكون ابن مرا 
اللي يركب على جملين يشقر نفسه 
اللي ما عنده مرا حاله زي الخرى 
اللي تتجوز معشوقها طول الزمان يعوقها 
اللي تتجوز حبيبها يا سعدها وطيبها 
اللي فقد حنان أمه يشوف له زوجه تلمه 
بمالك وفلوسك بنت الاكابر عروسك 
بعد الصبر وطول العزوبه راح اتجوز كركوبه
بعد ما تمت الجوازه صارت الخاطبه مالها عازه 
جاء للأرملة جوز قالت أعور ما ينفع 
جلسة الخزانه ولا جواز بمجنانه 
جاهل يعولني ولا عاقل أعوله 
خذ الأرملة واضحك عليها ومن مالها أصرف عليها 
خطبوها اتعززت تركوها اتندمت
دبش العروسة للبيت وصل والأم مشغولة بتقطيع البصل 
دوري في كل البلاد ولا تأخذي واحد عنده أولاد
زوج من عود خير من قعود 
شيبه يدللك ولا شباب يبهدلك 
ظل رجل ولا ظل جدر 
على ايش اتجوزك لا انتي حلوه وأعشقك ولا غنيه وانهبك ولا مغنيه وأسمعك
قبل ما تخطب وتناسب شاور واسال وفكر وحاسب 
لا تأخذ المطلق ولا تسكن في المعلق 
لو بدي أصرف من كيسي ما قبلتك عريسي​


----------



## sunny man (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فترة الخطوبة*

شكرا على مروركم


----------



## ماريان مرمر (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فترة الخطوبة*

موضوع رائع جيداااااااااا


----------



## sunny man (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فترة الخطوبة*

شكرا على مرورك يا ماريان


----------



## sony_33 (9 فبراير 2009)

*الخطوبة*

  ، هى الفترة التى تبدأ للاتفاق على الزواج، وتنته 


بالزواج فعلا. وهى فترة هامة جداً، إذ فيها فرصة تعارف أعمق، ونمو للمحبة المسيحية، وإحساس بإمكانية السير السعيد إلى زواج موفق إذ يتعارف الخطيبان، وتتعارف الأسرتان ويتعاون الكل معاً من أجل تأسيس بيت الزوجية المبارك. والأصل فى كلمة "الخطبة" أنها مشتقة من "الخطابة" إذ يتكلم الجميع فى مصارحة بناءة. طقس الخطبة :

هو طقس قصير يشتمل على :
 الرشومات الثلاثة ​1- :وتتم على الخطيبين والدبلتين.
"حيث الخاتم علامة عهد محبة وإرتباط صادق" … فيها يقول الكاهن :
 "باسم الأب والابن والروح القدس إله واحد آمين"
 "مبارك الله الآب ضابط الكل آمين".
 "مبارك ابنه الوحيد يسوع المسيح ربنا آمين".
 "مبارك الروح القدس المعزى آمين".

وهكذا يبارك الاله الواحد المثلث الأقانيم هذا المشروع … المبنى على رضا الخطيبين، وعدم وجود أية موانع شرعية أو غيرها.
2_ صلاة الشكر :
وفيها يقدم الكاهن شكر الجميع للرب من أجل هذه البركة، بركة الشروع فى تأسيس كنيسة صغيرة، ستثمر - بمشيئة الله فيما بعد أبناء مباركين فى بيت الرب، لتكميل جسد المسيح وعدد القديسين.

3- صلوات توجيهية :
تهدف إلى شرح أبعاد الخطبة للخطيبين، وتطلب من الرب تتميم هذا المشروع فى الوقت المناسب، خلاصاً لروحيهما، وسعادة لحياتهما. وخلال ألحان الفرح يتم لبس الدبلتين، علامة العهد. ويقدم الكاهن وصية للخطيبين بالحياة العفيفة. وقراءة الانجيل فى كل لقاء، مع اختتامه بالصلاة، وذلك لتكون خطبة مقدسة، ومدخلاً عفيفاً للزواج المبارك.
أهداف فترة الخطبة :

1- أن يتعرف كل طرف على ملامح الطرف الآخر : أفكاره، وآرائه، وتطلعاته، واسلوب حياته، وطباعه.
2- أن ينمو الاثنان فى شركة روحية مقدسة، يتعلمان فيها الجهاد ضد الحسيات، والسلوك العنيف، والشبع الروحى كسبيل لزواج مقدس.
3- أن تتعارف الأسرتان، وتتكون بينهما روح محبة وتفاهم وتعاون ورعاية لهذه النبتة الجديدة.
4- أن يتعاون الجميع فى تدبير أمور بيت الزوجية وما يلزمه، فى روح مسيحية بعيدة عن التطرف والمظهرية والبخل والإسراف والإلتواء وعدم الوضوح، ومضايقة الطرف الآخر، والتخاذل عن الوفاء بالإلتزامات المتفق عليها.
مبادئ أساسية فى هذه الفترة ​
:كثيراً ما تهتز العلاقة بشدة بين الخطيبين، بدلاً من أن تتوثق وتقوى وهناك أسباب كثيرة وهامة يجب أن يلتفت إليها الطرفان، إذا شاء أن تنجح الخطبة وتتحول إلى زواج مقدس.

1- من أخطر أسباب التعب الغيرة المتطرفة بين الخطيبين فبمجرد أن يلاحظ طرف ما أهتمام الطرف الآخر بشخص ثالث، تبدأ المتاعب والشكوك والمعاتبات. ومع أن المنتظر من كل طرف أن يكون وفياً بصورة مطلقة للطرف الثانى، إلا أن المطلوب من كل منهما أن يتخلص بسرعة من هذه الغيرة التى لا تدل إلا على أنانية وذاتية بغيضة. فربما كان التصرف بحسن نية، أو كذوق إجتماعى عام، إلا أن الأنانية تتصور هذا خيانة. ولذلك فكلما ارتبط كل من الخطيبين بالمسيح، ارتبط بخطيبه بصورة مسيحية سليمة خالية من هذه الاستيلائية البغيضة.

2- وسبب آخر يمكن أن يفسد العلاقة بين الخطيبين وهو الارتباط العاطفى الشديد من أسرة كل طرف للطرف الغريب …. الأم ملتصقة بعنف بإبنتها وتغار عليها من خطيبها الذى سينتزعها يوماً من حضنها، والأب أيضاً مرتبط عاطفياً بإبنته، ولا يقدم لها التوجيه المناسب الذى يربطها بخطيبها، وهكذا تحدث المشاكل بين الأسرتين منذ البداية، إذ يشكو كل طرف لأسرته من سوء معاملة أسرة الطرف الآخر. وغالباً ما تكون الأسباب تافهة وبسيطة، ولكن "جو الاختبار والاحتمالات" المحيط بالخطبة يضخم الأمور ويعقد المشكلات اليومية والعادية.

3- وسبب ثالث هو محاولة كل طرف السؤال عن ماضى الطرف الآخر … وهذا أمر هام، فرغم حسن النية فى السؤال، إلا أن الإفصاح عن أى أمر انتهى من جذوره، يحدث لدى الطرف الآخر غيرة وتعباً نفسياً، بل ربما احساساً بسهولة انحراف شريكه فى المستقبل. وهنا نحذر الخطيبين من :
‌أ- الافصاح عن خبرات ربما تكون قد حدثت فى الماضى، وقد تنبأ عنها، واعترفنا بها وانتهت من حياتنا.
‌ب- التجارب مع أى طلب حسى، أو تعبيرات جسدية مهما كانت بسيطة، لأنها تثير الشكوك لدى الطرف الذى طلب ذلك وأيضاً الطرف الآخر.
‌ج- الالحاح فى سؤال الطرف الآخر عن خبراته القديمة بطريقة منفردة، ربما تدعوه إلى الكذب، أو إلى الاقرار بما سوف يفسد الخطبة، وربما ينهيها. لقد نسى المسيح كل أخطائنا، فلننسى نحن أيضاً ما وراء ونمتد إلى ما هو قدام.

4- كذلك الاختلاف حول الأمور المادية … سبب رابع ومتكرر لفسخ الخطوبات، لذلك يستحسن الإتفاق على كل التفاصيل من قبل تتميم الخطبة : الشبكة، السكن، المساهمات فيه، الأثاث، الحفلات الكنسية وغيرها. ويجب أن نبتعد كمسيحيين عن المظهرية والإسراف والتثقيل من طرف على الآخر. ونحن نتمنى أن تكسر الأجيال الصاعدة من الشباب طوق التقاليد البالية، فلا يحتاج الزواج كل هذه المبالغ الطائلة … لماذا لا نقتصد فى الاحتفال الكنسى؟ ما الداعى لعلب الحلوى؟ لماذا لا نكتفى بصورة دينية، عليها تذكار الحف؟ لماذا لا نقتصد فى الآثاث فلا يكون ثقيلاً غير عملى، متعباً فى الشراء ومتعباً فى النظافة والصيانة. أنتره خفيف، مائدة طعام وكراسى خفيفة وبسيطة، أسرة يمكن أن يكون لها أكثر من استخدام … ألخ.

المهم أن يسلك كل طرف فى روح التعاون والصراحة والصدق والوفاء بالإلتزام دون تهرب أو مراوغة تفسد الود القائم وتعطى إحساساً بالخداع أو الانخداع.
العدول عن الخطبة :
حين يستحيل إتمام الزواج نتيجة لأى سبب، ينبغى أن يعدل الطرف الراغب أو الطرفان عن الخطبة، بصورة سليمة هذه معالمها :
1- تبادل الحقوق المدنية، واللجوء إلى الأب الكاهن عند الخلاف.
2- الطرف الرافض يترك الشبكة والهدايا غير المستهلكة والنقود أما الهدايا المستهلكة كالملابس أو الطعام أو عيره فلا حديث عنها.
3- ينبغى أن تظل أسرار كل من الطرفين أمانة لدى الطرف الآخر … والغدر له عقابه الخاص عند الله.
4- يتحرر محضر رسمى بمعرفة الأب الكاهن وشهادة شهود كمخالصة كنسية ومدنية.
5- إذا اختلف الخطيبان فى الأمور المدنية واستحال الصلح، تفسخ الخطبة كنسياً - ولو بناء على طرف واحد - مع حفظ الحقوق المدنية للطرفين.

إن العدول عن الخطبة أصبح أمراً شائعاً هذه الأيام، وهذا دليل على التسرع فى القرار، وعدم استشارة الرب، أو علامة ضحالة روحية، أو قلب مادى مرتبط بالأرض.


ليتنا إذن ننمى حياتنا فى الرب، ونستلهم رأيه فى كل خطوة، ونسلك بروح محبة سخية مع الطرف الآخر … والرب هو سر البركة والفرح، وأساس النجاح والوحدة.
 م ن ق و ل30:​


----------



## just member (10 فبراير 2009)

*رد: الخطوبة*

*ميرسى اكتير على ها الموضوع المتكامل*
* سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 فبراير 2009)

*رد: الخطوبة*

*الموض حلو جداااااااااااااااا
ميرسى ليك يا سونى*


----------



## sony_33 (10 فبراير 2009)

*رد: الخطوبة*

شكرا ليكم وكل سة وانتم طيبين​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2009)

*رد: الخطوبة*

*مووووووووضوووع راااائع  يا سووووونى
يثبت*


----------



## BishoRagheb (11 فبراير 2009)

*رد: الخطوبة*

*موووووووووووضوووع رووووووووووووعة
واديني ثبته ياعم
اي خدمة

















قصدي دون


هروح في داهية*


----------



## sony_33 (11 فبراير 2009)

*رد: الخطوبة*

شكرا ليكم جميعا ولازم يثبت مش انا الى نقلة

ههههههههههههههههه
كل سنة وانتم طيبين​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 فبراير 2009)

*رد: الخطوبة*

*موضوع رائع ومهم جدا


تسلم ايديك سووني​*


----------



## GeGE Kerolles (12 فبراير 2009)

*رد: الخطوبة*

*:Love_Letter_Send:حلو اوووووووووووووووووووى*
*وكمان الا نبا موسى اسقف الشباب بيقول عن الخطوبه*


*اهم فتره فى حياه الشباب ....لانها بتحدد مصير وبدايه حياه جديده*


*:download:فعلا لازم نهتم بالفتره دى ونعرف عنها معلومات عشان يعرف يحدد اهدافه*

*شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا على المعلومات الحلوة دى:big35:*


----------



## Raymond Youssef (13 فبراير 2009)

*رد: الخطوبة*

للاسف الناس معظمها بتقراء الكلام دة بعد فسخ الخطوبة او لما بتوصل لمرحلة شرخ كبير متنفعش الدنيا ترجع زي الاول ياريت الكل يقراء قبل ميبداء في اي علاقة او خطوبة بس المفروض كنتوا تكلمونا عن مرحلة مابعد فسخ الخطوبة كيف يتم الخروج منها


----------



## ناوناو (13 فبراير 2009)

*رد: الخطوبة*

بجد موضوع اكثر من رائع
وياريت فعلا اول ما حد يحس بانه مافيش توافق يبادر بالانسحاب
وبلاش نعيش في تقاليد وعادات مجتمع وكلام الناس بعد فسخ الخطبة
برافووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو يا سونييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## + بريسكلا + (14 فبراير 2009)

*رد: الخطوبة*

*



موضوع رااااائع جدا سونى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (14 فبراير 2009)

*رد: الخطوبة*

*الله عليك ياسونى وعلى مواضيعك 

تسلم ايدك يجميل ​*


----------



## sony_33 (14 فبراير 2009)

*رد: الخطوبة*

شكرا ليكم جميعا​


----------



## sony_33 (15 فبراير 2009)

*رد: الخطوبة*

شكرا ليكم وكل سنة وانتم طيبين​


----------



## porio (23 فبراير 2009)

*رد: الخطوبة*

موضوع راااااااااااااااائع ياسونى
ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 فبراير 2009)

*رد: الخطوبة*

*موضوع جميل جدا يا سوني 

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## sony_33 (25 فبراير 2009)

*رد: الخطوبة*

شكرا يا صديقى وربنا معاك​


----------



## العجايبي (27 فبراير 2009)

*رد: الخطوبة*

*موضوع جمييييييييييييل جداا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## ramy9000 (27 فبراير 2009)

*رد: الخطوبة*

موضوع حلو و مفيد


----------



## بوسى هانى (27 فبراير 2009)

*رد: الخطوبة*

شكرا الموضوع رائع


----------



## ميرنا (27 فبراير 2009)

*رد: الخطوبة*

ناس تنزل مواضيع عن الخطوبة وناس الفك


----------



## gonees (27 فبراير 2009)

*رد: الخطوبة*

*ميرسي ع الموضوع المتكامل دا*


----------



## sony_33 (27 فبراير 2009)

*رد: الخطوبة*

شكرا ليكم وربنا معاكم​


----------



## ابراهيم سعيد (1 مارس 2009)

*رد: الخطوبة*

صدقوني وحتي ناس كتير وخصوصا للي في الغربه بييجو يخطبو علي السريع ومن غير ما يكونو فاهمين وبعدين بيفسخو  بعد ما يكونو عملو نص الاكليلي بعد ما بتبان حاجات مكنش يعرفها
ودي مشكلتنا احنا اللي في الغربه اننا منعرفش الناس كويس والغربه بتاخدنا


----------



## tresa (23 مارس 2009)

*رد: الخطوبة*

عندك حق يا اخ Raymond Youssef - وفعلا الكلام ده جاى على الجرح انا عندى اختى اتعرضت لفك خطوبه واتغدر بيها كان خطيبها كويس جدا معاها كويس جدا جدا وفى يوم وليله قالها ........ انا مش عاوزك ............ يااااااااا
 كان اصعب موقف فى حياتها وهى لحد دلوقتى بتتالم من الموقف ده - صلوا من اجل خروجها من هذه المحنه - ارجوكم صلوا من اجل ان يعوضها الله بالانسان المناسب لها-صلوااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## tresa (23 مارس 2009)

*رد: الخطوبة*

صدقينى يا اخت ميرنا انهارده الفك اكتر من الخطوبات اسالينى انا لو كونتى مخطوبه ربنا يوفقك مع اخذ نصيحتى بالدارسه الجيده لخطيبك اما لو كونتى لسه مش مخطوبه فخذى من خبرات من حولك - صلوا من اجلى


----------



## tresa (23 مارس 2009)

*رد: الخطوبة*

استاذ / ابراهيم سعيد عندك حق فى اللى بتقوله لكن واضح انك بتتكلم من جهتك انت كرجل وانك ممكن تنزل من الغربه تتفاجئ باللى انت بتخطبها انا تكون يعنى مش مناسبه 
فى كمان حاجه انك لو بصيت للموضوع من ناحية البنت وهى بيتقدم لها واحد جاى من الغربه هى كمان بتتخدع فيه من حيث المظاهر و اشياء تانيه كتير ولما بتتخطب بتكشف الحاجات المخفيه اللى بتظهر مع التعامل والحوارات - انا راىى ان اللى فى الغربه وجاى يخطب لازم يطول فترة الخطوبه مش اقل من سنه ويجى على نفسه شويه ويكلمها يوميا فى التليفون لعمل حوارات لدراسه شخصيه كل منهم للاخر - صلوا من اجلى


----------



## ميرنا (23 مارس 2009)

*رد: الخطوبة*



tresa قال:


> صدقينى يا اخت ميرنا انهارده الفك اكتر من الخطوبات اسالينى انا لو كونتى مخطوبه ربنا يوفقك مع اخذ نصيحتى بالدارسه الجيده لخطيبك اما لو كونتى لسه مش مخطوبه فخذى من خبرات من حولك - صلوا من اجلى


 
بغض النظر عن الخبرات دى كلها مهما وصل الانسان لخبرات ممكن يكون اختباره جديد ويشوف حاجة محدش شافة انا سايبه ربنا يختارلى ومقتنعة جداا باختيارة لانى اكيد هو فاهم كل دواخلى وفاهمنى كويس لازم يكون ربنا الاول قبل اى اختيار علشان محدش يتكسر لانها بتبقى فترة صعبة جداا وبتسب الم قاسى جداا


----------



## tresa (23 مارس 2009)

*رد: الخطوبة*

على فكرة يا ميرنا لو كنتى قرأتى مشاركتى قبل الاخيرة ها تلاقى فيها انى كاتبه ان اختى كانت مخطوبه وفكت وبتمر بحاله نفسيه سيئة جدا جدا جدا - طبعا بنشكر ربنا على كل التجارب ولكننننن - قبل هذه الخطوبه اختى كانت مقدمه مشوره ربنا وفضلت تقوله يا رب انا بين اديك لتكن مشئتك وتصلى ولو انتى شايف انه مش كويس او هايحصل فك مانبدأش الموضوع وعلى الرغم من كده كانت كل الامور ماشيه كويس جدا جدا وفجأة الخطوبه اتفكت وايه بقى فى اقل من 24 ساعه كنا حاسين اننا بنحلم او فى كابوس ماعرفش الامور اللى كانت كويسه وكله تمام ايه اللى غيرها بسرعه كده!!!!!!!! فبصراحه انا مش عارفه لما نصلى قبل الخطوبه نقول ايه اكتر من كده - ده مش لوم ولا عتاب على ربنا لكن كان نفسي جدا الموضوع ما يبدأش طالما انه مش هايكمل - صلى لها كتير - بجد ربنا يكون فى عونها وعوننا كلنا كاسرتها الموضوع فعلا صعببببب - صلوا من اجلها


----------



## ابراهيم سعيد (23 مارس 2009)

*رد: الخطوبة*

كلامك مضبوط وده اللي حصل وربنا بجد مش سابني اه خصرت فلوس كتير بس مش مهم
وانا هسيب الموضوع لربنا هو اللي يختار وشفيعي مار ميناوميرسي ليك وصليلي


----------



## ميرنا (23 مارس 2009)

*رد: الخطوبة*



tresa قال:


> على فكرة يا ميرنا لو كنتى قرأتى مشاركتى قبل الاخيرة ها تلاقى فيها انى كاتبه ان اختى كانت مخطوبه وفكت وبتمر بحاله نفسيه سيئة جدا جدا جدا - طبعا بنشكر ربنا على كل التجارب ولكننننن - قبل هذه الخطوبه اختى كانت مقدمه مشوره ربنا وفضلت تقوله يا رب انا بين اديك لتكن مشئتك وتصلى ولو انتى شايف انه مش كويس او هايحصل فك مانبدأش الموضوع وعلى الرغم من كده كانت كل الامور ماشيه كويس جدا جدا وفجأة الخطوبه اتفكت وايه بقى فى اقل من 24 ساعه كنا حاسين اننا بنحلم او فى كابوس ماعرفش الامور اللى كانت كويسه وكله تمام ايه اللى غيرها بسرعه كده!!!!!!!! فبصراحه انا مش عارفه لما نصلى قبل الخطوبه نقول ايه اكتر من كده - ده مش لوم ولا عتاب على ربنا لكن كان نفسي جدا الموضوع ما يبدأش طالما انه مش هايكمل - صلى لها كتير - بجد ربنا يكون فى عونها وعوننا كلنا كاسرتها الموضوع فعلا صعببببب - صلوا من اجلها


 
الحكاية مش انى اصلى واعمل اللى عليا وربنا بقى لو مش خير مش هيكمل عاوز اقولك حاجة مهمة جداا فى فترة كنت فى شبه الموقف دا وعارفة اد ايه هى صعبة ودمار بس صدقينى  لولا الفترة دى مكنش هعرف ولا هشوف ولا هتعلم اللى اتعلمته صدقينى هى هتبقى تعبانة جدا فى الفترة دى لكن هتشوف بعد كدا نعمة ربنا بتفتقدها جداا وهتشوف الجانب الاجمل من المر هتشوف بجد حاجات لو عاشت عمرها مش هتتعلمه الا من الموقف دا انا عاوز اقولك انى بعد الموقف اللى كنت فى كنت بسئل ربنا ليه وازعق فيه طاب ليه من الاول بس اكتشفت انى كلو للخير بجد اختبرت الكلمة دى اوى فهمت انى كل ما يعمل يعمل للخير حتى لو كان مر فى بدايته صدقينى صدقينى حسيت بحب ربنا اد ايه ليا  بجد حسيت انى مدلله عنده وازاى عاوز يشد ودانى ويعلمنى ويفهمنى بس بطريقة انا استوعبها وافهمها ربنا مش بيعملنا كلنا واحد كل واحد على حسب علاقته بربنا وتدخله فى حياته صدقينى ربنا يعزيها جداااااااااا


----------



## tresa (24 مارس 2009)

*رد: الخطوبة*

الاخت ميرنا والاخ ابراهيم سعيد ميرسي ليكم عشان بتقروا مشاركتى معاكم وانا فعلا مرتاحه جدا لكم فى الحوار - هذا هو الايميل الخاص بى *****comواتمنى ان نتكلم مع بعض على طول - صلوا من اجلى ومن اجلى اختى واسرتى


----------



## ميرنا (24 مارس 2009)

*رد: الخطوبة*



tresa قال:


> الاخت ميرنا والاخ ابراهيم سعيد ميرسي ليكم عشان بتقروا مشاركتى معاكم وانا فعلا مرتاحه جدا لكم فى الحوار - هذا هو الايميل الخاص بى *****comواتمنى ان نتكلم مع بعض على طول - صلوا من اجلى ومن اجلى اختى واسرتى


 
انا اسفة بس ممنوع وضع ايملات 
وربنا معاكى ومع اسرتك ويدبر لاختك الشريك الصالح


----------



## ابراهيم سعيد (24 مارس 2009)

*رد: الخطوبة*

مرينا ممكن اكلمك


----------



## cross of jesus (24 مارس 2009)

*رد: الخطوبة*

*هو الموضوع حلو اوووووووووى 

لابد التماسك بالمسيح جددددددددددددا

وربنا يباركـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك​*


----------



## tresa (25 مارس 2009)

*رد: الخطوبة*

طيب ازاى يا ميرنا اقدر اتصل بيكى بجد نفسي اتكلم معاكى هل فى حل عن طريق ادارة المنتدى ؟ وفى كمان اعضاء تانيين نفسي اتكلم معاهم برضو ازاى اعرف اتصل عن طريق الايميل لو عندك حل قولى عليه من فضلك وشكرا


----------



## ابن القديسين (26 مارس 2009)

*رد: الخطوبة*

كلام  مضبوط وانا كمان ايه  الحل بقا


----------



## ابن القديسين (26 مارس 2009)

*رد: الخطوبة*

معلش ميرنا بس ياريت لو فيه حل او يعني


----------



## sony_33 (7 أبريل 2009)

*رد: الخطوبة*

شكرا ليكم وكل سنة وانتم طيبين​


----------



## mero_engel (7 أبريل 2009)

*رد: الخطوبة*

*كلام جميل ومهم فعلا *
*وعايزه اقول حاجه يا جماعه *
*ربنا لما بيمحلنا بتجربه الخطوبه والفك *
*دا لهدف عنده وبرضه اتاكدوا انه في الاخر بيكون الهدف دا لصلحنا*
*ميرسي علي الموضوع المهم *
*متابعه معاكم*​


----------



## ميرنا (8 أبريل 2009)

*رد: الخطوبة*



ابن القديسين قال:


> معلش ميرنا بس ياريت لو فيه حل او يعني


 
*حل لاية بظبط علشان افهم *​


----------



## girgis2 (10 أبريل 2009)

*رد: الخطوبة*

*موضوع أكثر من رائع أخي Sony*

*و ربنا يباركك و يعوضك خير*


----------



## Alexander.t (10 أبريل 2009)

*رد: الخطوبة*

جميل جدا وفعلا موضوع كامل


يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## sony_33 (10 أبريل 2009)

*رد: الخطوبة*

شكرا ليكم وكل سنة وانتم طيبين​


----------



## وليم تل (10 أبريل 2009)

*رد: الخطوبة*

شكرا سونى
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمت بود​


----------



## sony_33 (26 أبريل 2009)

*رد: الخطوبة*

شكرا وربنا يوفقك​


----------



## lovely dove (26 أبريل 2009)

*رد: الخطوبة*

*موضوع مهم جداااااااااااا ومتكامل 
مرسي ليك كتير ياسوني 
ربنا يباركك
*


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (26 أبريل 2009)

*رد: الخطوبة*

جميل جدا وفعلا موضوع كامل


يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## sony_33 (7 مايو 2009)

*رد: الخطوبة*

 شكرا نرمين ربنا معاكى​


----------



## sony_33 (25 يونيو 2009)

*رد: الخطوبة*

شكرا ليكم جميعا​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 فبراير 2010)

موضوع مهم جدا يا سونى 
شكرا ليك على الموضوع ​ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## sunny man (15 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على المرور

ربنا يبارك حياتكم​


----------

